# [H] Nachtraid Blackhand sucht noch Nachteulen für unsern Mythic Progress



## IluvienOvernight (15. Mai 2015)

Die Nachtraidgilde "Overnight" auf Blackhand besteht aus einem Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die Raids zu normalen Uhrzeiten nicht wahrnehmen können und sich deshalb für das Nachtraiden entschieden haben. Stand vom 15.05.2015: 6/10 Mythic.

 

Solltest du Interesse an unserer Gilde haben, brauchst du folgende Voraussetzungen:

 

>> Zuverlässigkeit

>> Charverständnis

>> geistige Reife

>> Volljährigkeit

>> eigenständiges Denken und Handeln

>> ein an den Progress angepasstes Itemlevel

>> Aufnahmefähigkeit für Bossmechaniken

>> Freundlichkeit

>> du musst Spaß verstehen

 

Was wir mitbringen:

 

<< regelmäßige Raids

<< gezielter Progress, ohne RL zu vernachlässigen

<< auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten sind wir öfter miteinander unterwegs

<< Homepage

<< TS3 & HP verfügbar und für jeden nutzbar

<< leistungsorientierten Raidplatz

<< angenehmes Raidklima

 

Raidtage:

Mittwoch: 23:15 - 2:15 Uhr

Donnerstag: 23:15 - 2:15 Uhr

Sonntag: 23:15 - 2:15 Uhr

Montag: 23:15 - 2:15 Uhr

 

Gesucht:

 

Aktuelle Gesuche findest du auf http://www.overnight-guild.de/.

 

Gerne kann man aber jederzeit nachfragen, gute Spieler finden immer ein Plätzchen.

 

Initiativbewerbungen sind immer gerne gesehen, auch wenn Eure Klasse sich nicht unter den gesuchten befindet, da wir immer auf der Suche nach guten, teamfähigen Spielern sind!

 

Für Fragen

Gildenleitung: Infinitie#2951

Organisation: Basti#2887

 

 

 

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen

 

Gildenleitung Overnight


----------

